# How to tell that 360Qs contain super reflectors WITH OUT opening the fixture up



## Lightingguy32 (May 4, 2006)

Hey is there any way to check if a newer 360Q has a super reflector with out having to disassemble the whole fixture becuase our fixtures are located in a cat walk inside ceiling ports where if you want to unhang something you have to unplug all of the fixtures in that ceiling port and unlock the lighting pipe and then unhang the fixture... tell me there is a way of seeing that the fixture has a super reflector or not with out having to open it up


----------



## Footer (May 5, 2006)

well "opening" up a 360q is as simple as turining a thumbscrew.. and you should be able to tell by simple light output, and i assume by "super reflector" you are refering to a glass reflector, to which you shold be able to see a blueish light coming out of the back. If you are having doubts if you have them or not, odds are you do not


----------



## Lightingguy32 (May 6, 2006)

um unfortunately the super relfectors are not glass they are still alzak aluminum so in this case it would be impossible to see if it was a super reflector or not from the rear side, you would have to open up the lense tube barrel


----------



## ship (May 10, 2006)

The improved reflector has a bunch of rectangular shapes to it's shape. This as opposed to the more or less totally rounded old style ellipsoidal reflector. Believe old and new are both alzak aluminum, it's just a more optically pure reflector set of angles based off something thought to be more efficient.

Agreed, as simple as opening up the thumb screw and having a look. Might also have a look while there to make sure the lamp ain't touching the reflector. 

As for the difference in output between old style and new style.... there must be some. I have just never noticed the difference. Much less if a question of "can only use 575w / 115v or 750w / 115v lamps with improved reflectors", yea, they are designed for a slightly higher temperature perhaps. But what are you going to do replace and throw out a perfectly good reflector otherwise? Use it up until it goes bad the old style. The bad aluminum reflector will as if rusting gain a sort of white surface coating to it or even melt away.

With S-4 reflectors it's easy to tell a bad reflector...

Anyone seen the confetti show while blowing the dust out of a fixture once the reflector fails?

I'm currently working on some 360 series and old Centuries. Their main ellipse reflectors are fine but their gate reflectors are totally surface rusted. Guess this reflector is not in older fixtures aluminum. Cheaper to just replace than attempt to re-surface. Never seen a totally surface rusted reflector before.


----------

